# My Skyline GTR32 in U.A.E



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Nissan Skyline GTR32 1993 model 
Blitz Intercooler
Nismo Gear Short Shifter
Manual Gear
Nismo Double Plate Clutch
HKS Super Dragger Exhaust 3 Inch Downpipe
17 inch Alloy Wheels

Hope U all like it ! 








































pics taken in the night !


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry for the mistake

The Alloy wheels are 18 Inches By TCH


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome, tight car . .is that a Veilside rear bumper? . .and did you allreafy thought about a carbon bonnet?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi,I like your car...its very good looking.

and welcome to the forum


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Car looks lovely, Silver R32's are definitely the way forward.:clap:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice very nice GTR . 

drag special use i think ¿? hehe .


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanx guys.. for all ur comments.. The rear bumper looks like vielisde .. i am not sure about that,it came from japan in this condition.. ! it was RHD.. when it had come from japan.. i had converted it to LHD .. cars here in U.A.E are very cheap as compared to any other market..Cheaper than Japan's market too ! 

I bought it for 14000 Dhs.. that's 2000 pounds,, with all these mods !


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice car , mashalla , by the way , u live in dubai ?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes I live in Dubai !


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

in 6owar?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Lovely car bro, any plans?


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice car bro. sallam welcome to the board


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Welcome, Are you from UAQ or where abouts are you based???

Best regards Alan


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

i like the pose in the 1st one


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Alan said:


> Welcome, Are you from UAQ or where abouts are you based???
> 
> Best regards Alan



Thanks guys.. Such cars can only be registered in U.A.Q.. coz dubai is very strict with such cars.. they dont allow such cars to be registered there unless u have big influence..so normally ppl register it in U.A.Q and use it anywhere else.. 

Sorry about the quality of these pics.. they were taken from a mobile.. not very clear though..

here in U.A.E ppl are crazy abt such cars.. We have amazing cars here..Supra's Skyline's mark2's chaser's rx8's and many other cars.. 

To check them out.. visit www.uaeboost.net.. they ahve many cars listed over there..

Take cars.. drive safely


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

That has to be the meanest looking rear end I've seen on a 32 - Spot on matey


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Off topic but.. anybody from Doha reading this ?
Flying visit this weekend but poss back for a bit longer.
Would cheer me up to see a skyline whilst over there.
Cheers cokey


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Sean said:


> That has to be the meanest looking rear end I've seen on a 32 - Spot on matey



thanx guys.. I am overwhelmed by the response.. keep commenting !


----------



## bugatti (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice car, mashalla! 

What mods are you further planning to do?


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

MashAllah (God Bless), that's one mean-lookin' ride you got there Aamir.  (Aamir's my friend and I've got a ride in it when it was first bought.) Regarding the mods, it has a HKS Super Dragger exhaust system, HKS twin air filters, GReddy intercooler and that bodykit (TRUST front bumper & sides and VeilSide rear end).

The car was originally RHD when it arrived from Japan. But, in line with UAE policies, only an year is granted to drive a RHD vehicle, after which, conversion to LHD is a must, else, registration of the car doesn't get renewed. Soo, we got it converted to LHD at the cost of around Dh6000 (850 pounds?)

We haven't had much experience with twin turbo cars before (as far as my GTi-R is concerned). So, the Skyline is amazingly fast and we're having a very good time with it.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Shalashaska for your comments..Shalashaska was one of the first ones to have a ride in it. it was great. had fun shifting gears and overdriving it..I remember the 3rd gear stretched till 180 Km/H !! 

Ur Pulsar GTi-R is great too.. why dont u post ur pics and let the world see !


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Lovely car mate :clap: ....and welcome to the GTR Register! 

Claire


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

aamiryo said:


> Thanks Shalashaska for your comments..Shalashaska was one of the first ones to have a ride in it. it was great. had fun shifting gears and overdriving it..I remember the 3rd gear stretched till 180 Km/H !!
> 
> Ur Pulsar GTi-R is great too.. why dont u post ur pics and let the world see !


Since its a Members Gallery forum, posting pics of a non-Skyline shouldn't be a problem, right?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Ur most welcome man ! Nice car. I have seen ur cars many times.. Has a very heavy sound of cams and Exhaust !

Great car


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there.
Thought of posting some more pics. It's sold now .  
I still miss it. I know I cant afford the new R35 but that skyline feeling will always be there with me. I would be able to tell my grand-kids in future that I had the pleasure of owning the original 'GODZILLA'. :bowdown1: 

Will post some more pics later. 
Thanks for the response shown.





]


----------

